# I swear to God this actually happened



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I was in Tractor Supply a few days ago just walking around looking for things that I could not live without. I was walking down one of the isles when I heard a woman in the next isle scream like she had been shocked with a cattle prod. So I walked around the corner of the isle and she is sitting on the floor holding her young (about 10 year old) son by the wrist. She is obviously mad as hell, he is scared out of his mind telling her he is sorry. and on the floor lies........................you guessed it........A CATTLE PROD!!!! 
I had to laugh out loud and asked her if she was Ok. She was wearing shorts and he got her right on the bare leg with the thing. Apparantly he did not think it had batteries in it. (I would have said that too) .
Now the big question is this......why in the hell would Tractor Supply leave a cattle prod with fully charged batteries in it, ready to zap someone's mom, on the shelf for a 10 year old boy to have access to?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

as soon as I saw "10 yr old son" I believed you!!! I have an 8 yr old son and am amazed at what he thinks is a good idea to try......


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I was in Tractor Supply a few days ago just walking around looking for things that I could not live without. I was walking down one of the isles when I heard a woman in the next isle scream like she had been shocked with a cattle prod. So I walked around the corner of the isle and she is sitting on the floor holding her young (about 10 year old) son by the wrist. She is obviously mad as hell, he is scared out of his mind telling her he is sorry. and on the floor lies........................you guessed it........A CATTLE PROD!!!!
> I had to laugh out loud and asked her if she was Ok. She was wearing shorts and he got her right on the bare leg with the thing. Apparantly he did not think it had batteries in it. (I would have said that too) .
> Now the big question is this......why in the hell would Tractor Supply leave a cattle prod with fully charged batteries in it, ready to zap someone's mom, on the shelf for a 10 year old boy to have access to?



I can hear the announcement over the loud speaker

"Is there a Doctor in the Store?"

quickly followed by

"Is there a Lawyer in the Store?" 

I predict the store manager (if he has any sense at all) will be bending over backwards to please this customer, before a lawyer gets a hold of her.

If a functioning cattle prod where a 10 year old can get a hold of it, isn't negligent. I don't know what is.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I can hear the announcement over the loud speaker
> 
> "Is there a Doctor in the Store?"
> 
> ...


Your rite but rewind 30,40 years and the thought of a law suite wouldn't enter the thought process.
Also rewind 40 years and I could have been that kid :mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

ROFLOL...I'm sure Dennis is going to be a boy like that.#-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with Mike on this one. Hell I know I would have tried it but not on Mom.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If a functioning cattle prod where a 10 year old can get a hold of it said:


> ooooh yeah! :smile:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> why in the hell would Tractor Supply leave a cattle prod with fully charged batteries in it, ready to zap someone's mom, on the shelf for a 10 year old boy to have access to?


'cause it's funny?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm with Mike on this one. Hell I know I would have tried it but not on Mom.


Doug and I were in the General Store here in town and I bent over to tie my shoe and he zapped me with a cattle prod....in the ass.....obviously a chase ensued with me holding a prod and cussing his ass....

Most places have the prods hanging on the upper shelf where kids really can't reach them......it is amazing to think that someone would sue just because of a little zap....LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Doug and I were in the General Store here in town and I bent over to tie my shoe and he zapped me with a cattle prod....in the ass.....obviously a chase ensued with me holding a prod and cussing his ass....
> 
> Most places have the prods hanging on the upper shelf where kids really can't reach them......it is amazing to think that someone would sue just because of a little zap....LOL


I dont think this lady was thinking about filing a law suit. I think she was more worried about someone suing her for beating her son.
They had all of the cattle prods hanging on a hook,in the packaging, but this one had been opened (I think it had been returned). I would for sure have been the kid to do something like this too, but my mom would have beat the hell out of me, and when my dad got home he would have beat me too, then he would have had a beer and laughed about it when I was not looking.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Im not that old but even when I was a young kid I remember that there were cattle prods that worked on the shelf. I think TSC was called something else then too but my mind is blank. Even as a kid I wondered why they would have those things ready to go. Maybe I ll get one for each of the kids for christmas, I wont have to buy any batteries and they can give each other timeouts.[-o<


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mike, Your parents sound just like mine.

Anyway...don't they have hammers and small animal leg traps in reach of 10 year olds? How bout him letting loose a nasty rooster? sue? Really?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats too funny Mike, but at the same time scary, my son is going to be 4 in a month and clocks in at 44.5 inches tall already ( dam giraffe ). Long story short hes always with me for the most part and going to have to have my guard up. Last time in there I got cracked with a short horse whip. Anyways thanks for the heads up :lol:.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i could just imagine the ass whooping i would have gotten ..... my mom is about 5 foot nothing and she's a fire cracker! BOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I remember the cattle prods having batteries in our hometown feed store  but I certainly never got my mom with one.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My youngest brother did the same thing to my dad when we were kids. And believe it or not, in the local Tractor Supply. Lil Bro picked it up, touched one post and hit the button-- nothing. Touched the other post, hit the button--nothing. Dad walks around the corner carrying a 50 lb. bag of dog food. Now, Dad's built alot like Homer Simpson, pot gut and all. Lil Bro jams, and I mean JAMS, the cattle prod into Dad's gut and fires. It was the only time I've ever heard the old man drop an F-bomb; at the top of his lungs, in Tractor Supply. It was also when I learned how tough he actually is. His knees never hit the floor, and he never dropped the dog food. My brother is now 30 and to my knowledge is still grounded for "being an idiot". Now I've got to call Dad and let him know he's not the only one with this story. Needless to say I can totally believe this happened to that lady.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

That kind of reminds me of what we did as kids in the shops. We would go to the shelf where they would keep the mouse and rat traps, we would then set a couple of them and put them on top of the rest of the traps and then exit the store....
I mean, what store manager in their right mind wouldnt think kids would set the traps if they were all left unpackaged? Talk about irresponsible shop owners... 8-[


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

That is really funny. But I bet that kid wasn't laughing for long :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I dont think this lady was thinking about filing a law suit. I think she was more worried about someone suing her for beating her son.
> They had all of the cattle prods hanging on a hook,in the packaging, but this one had been opened (I think it had been returned). I would for sure have been the kid to do something like this too, but my mom would have beat the hell out of me, and when my dad got home he would have beat me too, then he would have had a beer and laughed about it when I was not looking.


I misread....ooops:mrgreen:
We have been training from 9 in the morning until midnight or later since Friday....=D>=D>
It is good to be sitting on the couch watching Gunsmoke and relaxing right now. LOL


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

There have been many people I'd LOVE to hit with a prod!!!!!!! :twisted: Still, poor woman. That would suck.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

"Now the big question is this......why in the hell would Tractor Supply leave a cattle prod with fully charged batteries in it, ready to zap someone's mom, on the shelf for a 10 year old boy to have access to?"

For the same reason a Kmart I stopped at in Marietta Ohio last 4th of July, had those long butane fireplace lighters (unpackaged at that) hanging off a long table stacked 3 feet high with fireworks.

"Here's your sign."


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> "Now the big question is this......why in the hell would Tractor Supply leave a cattle prod with fully charged batteries in it, ready to zap someone's mom, on the shelf for a 10 year old boy to have access to?"
> 
> For the same reason a Kmart I stopped at in Marietta Ohio last 4th of July, had those long butane fireplace lighters (unpackaged at that) hanging off a long table stacked 3 feet high with fireworks.
> 
> "Here's your sign."


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Joby,

Up until then my best one was a Burger King that had "Our Black Anus Burgers Are Back" on the sign in front of the store.

I gotta learn to use my cell phone camera!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Joby,
> 
> Up until then my best one was a Burger King that had "Our Black Anus Burgers Are Back" on the sign in front of the store.


LOL, like someone took them for a while, but now they have been safely returned.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike,

That's the kind of area I live in. People steal and sell other people's sh*t and eat the anus. Sorta like biting the hand that feeds ya... Butt, hey, must have been brought back by popular demand!

I've seen a lot of weird stuff on menus, but; that was a first for anus! Seems it would be kinda chewy...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Mike,
> 
> That's the kind of area I live in. People steal and sell other people's sh*t and eat the anus. Sorta like biting the hand that feeds ya... Butt, hey, must have been brought back by popular demand!
> 
> I've seen a lot of weird stuff on menus, but; that was a first for anus! Seems it would be kinda chewy...


 HOly shit......I am such a dumbass. I thought your post said "black ANGUS burgers are back" I even read it a few times and was really trying hard to figure out what was so odd about that.
I just now realized that it read Black ANUS burger. LOL That does make it more funny.:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL. I figured it was cause you were from the south that you didn't catch that. Spelled like it's said, eh? I'd be bringing those anus burgers back too if I took them thinking they were actually Angus burgers. Heck, someone might actually want a few all to themselves. :-&


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I thought this was going to be one of those..I ordered a pizza and the delivery person turned out to be a underwear model things, damn


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I thought this was going to be one of those..I ordered a pizza and the delivery person turned out to be a underwear model things, damn


Nah, that happens all the time to me. It is not even worth writing about. LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The good thing is, people that tend to shop at Tractor Supply are not the litigeous type. They aren't at all fancy and they primarily serve the rancher/farmer. Secondly, I did the exact same thing to my wife several years ago. My story, then and now, as God is my witness I never thought they would put batteries in a display model. Them thar scudders will put a hurtin' on ya for sure. I've been traveling the past several days. Finally on my way home. In fact I spent the night in Sutton WV, thought about contacting M. Suttle, but now I'm a little pressed for time and need to keep moving. Perhaps another day. 

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> The good thing is, people that tend to shop at Tractor Supply are not the litigeous type. They aren't at all fancy and they primarily serve the rancher/farmer. Secondly, I did the exact same thing to my wife several years ago. My story, then and now, as God is my witness I never thought they would put batteries in a display model. Them thar scudders will put a hurtin' on ya for sure. I've been traveling the past several days. Finally on my way home. In fact I spent the night in Sutton WV, thought about contacting M. Suttle, but now I'm a little pressed for time and need to keep moving. Perhaps another day.
> 
> DFrost


you should have called me, I on about 1 .5 hours from Sutton


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, it's one of those; wish I would-a darn things. I really do wish I would have. BUT --- I didn't. Maybe next time.

David


----------

